# Quale browser scelgo?

## lollix01

Mi servirebbe un browser leggero, ho utilizzato per un pò lynx e links ma vorrei qualcosa ad interfaccia grafica firefox occupa molto, midori, è leggero? Anche se il mio PC supporta KDE voglio restar leggero, ma purtroppo gentoo utilizza la versione più cretina, lenta, demente in coma, razzista, fascista, nazzista del Kernel GNU/Linux. Ma passare al 3.14 no? E visto che ci sono potrebero anche abbandonare systemd e utilizare solo OpenRC, visto che Systemd è demente e cretino e molte distro lo vogliono per quei ca*** di GNOME!!! Viva XFCE!!! Posso trasformarlo come ca*** mi pare!!!! Può diventare mac, winzoz, gnome shell o uno stile suo particolare!

Dicevo: devo pulire la ventola e tutta quella roba simile sul mio PC perchè è bollente!!! Poi è estate e la tmperatura raddoppia!!! Mi seve un browser che non magna la ram  e che non rompe alle cpu, ma quale?

Non so se lo detto:

<h3>

GNOME FA CAGARE!!!

</h3>

Hello!                               :Smile: Last edited by lollix01 on Tue Jun 24, 2014 10:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fturco

Chiedo ai moderatori di prendere provvedimenti nei confronti dell'utente "lollix01" in quanto ha offeso in modo pesante gli utenti GNOME.

----------

## lollix01

 *fturco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiedo ai moderatori di prendere provvedimenti nei confronti dell'utente "lollix01" in quanto ha offeso in modo pesante gli utenti GNOME.
> 
> 

 

Hai ragione, mi dispiace.

----------

## djinnZ

@fturco: Al di là dei modi e della scarsa comprensione di taluni meccanismi mi pare che abbia denigrato gnome (il che è sparare sulla croce rossa, sono progetti ormai monopolizzati dalla mentalità simil-microsof di certe pseudo distribuzioni che gettano solo fango sulle capacità dei sistemi linux) non i suoi utenti.

Se ti senti offeso perché ha denigrato il tuo DE preferito ... lo trovo un atteggiamento da fanboy e non mi sento certo di appoggiarti.

Anzi chiedo che i moderatori intervengano nei tuoi confronti.

Capisco che la dittatura imponga atteggiamenti perversi alla società ed in particolare il prendersi troppo sul serio ma... cerchiamo di mantenere i piedi per terra.

Se poi la tua voleva essere una battuta in risposta ... gli emoticons almeno... anche se sono il primo a dimenticarli.  :Cool:  Od almeno rispondi e fallo capire.

@lollix01: est modus in rebus... acta com grano salis ...  :Wink: 

Browser leggeri non ne esistono purtroppo.

Se sono leggeri non supportano il bloatware (flash, javascript inutili, video anche dove non servono a niente etc.) di cui sono infestati tutti i siti internet ormai, nella mania corrente del "portale" del piffero (l'esempio titpico sono i siti istituzionali, dove non è più neppure possibile memorizzare link diretti, si devono per forza fare girotondi assurdi).

Certo puoi usare links ma ... che ci fai?

Midori mai provato (le battutacce vanno bene, ma le informazioni si tengono separate dalla parte colloquiale), crome è quello che è, safari non lo uso per ragioni ideologiche, konqueror è un mattone alla fine ... la vedo difficile.

Sentiamo cosa dicono gli altri.

----------

## fturco

@djinnZ: Il post iniziale è stato editato. La versione iniziale asseriva che gli utenti GNOME fossero dei coglioni. Spero che i moderatori possano accedere alla versione iniziale. Stai tranquillo, non sono certo un fanboy di GNOME. Ma quale ambiente desktop utilizzi personalmente è del tutto irrilevante. Se lollix01 avesse detto che gli utenti KDE od Openbox fossero dei coglioni avrei segnalato la cosa nello stesso identico modo.

----------

## pierino_89

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Midori mai provato (le battutacce vanno bene, ma le informazioni si tengono separate dalla parte colloquiale), crome è quello che è, safari non lo uso per ragioni ideologiche, konqueror è un mattone alla fine ... la vedo difficile.
> 
> Sentiamo cosa dicono gli altri.

 

Ho provato Midori e Dillo su un raspberry, di base non andavano malaccio, però non sono riuscito in alcun modo a vedere i video HTML5. Non so se plugin aggiungivi (flash, java) funzionino, perché ovviamente su architettura ARM non potevo metterli. Mi sembrano comunque browser molto lontani dall'essere pronti per un uso "quotidiano".

 *lollix01 wrote:*   

> E visto che ci sono potrebero anche abbandonare systemd e utilizare solo OpenRC, visto che Systemd è demente e cretino
> 
> 

 

Per quello puoi iniziare a metterti l'anima in pace... Systemd è stato adottato da praticamente tutti i grandi nomi, quindi presto o tardi toccherà a tutti farci i conti.

E con tutto il bene che voglio ad OpenRC, lo trovo comunque nettamente più lento rispetto a systemd. E scrivere un servizio è ben più difficile. Se proprio vogliamo trovargli un difetto, è che si installa in /usr   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Systemd=freedesktop=redhat ovvero il male.

Quanto ai piccoli nazisti¹ sono passati dall'oscurantismo all'asservimento a fare i porci comodi dei loro padroni. Tipico risultato di tutti i fondamentalismi, religiosi o no.

Ma se stiamo ancora a sopportare il mondo della finanza dopo che son quasi 400 anni che con cadenza trentennale causano guerre e sconquassi o stiamo ancora dietro alle religioni dopo duemila anni di massacri ed aberrazioni... vale la solita seconda riga della mia signature. Anche visto l'attuale stato della ex repubblica italiana.

Il fatto che si installa in /usr corrisponde alla linea "partizione unica", molto windozziana, che RH tenta di imporre.

Ma soprattutto vuol dire che ci possiamo scordare il linking statico e l'impostazione minimalista tradizionale.

Temo che il futuro vedrà una implementazione poco flessibile. Ovvero nessuno sbattimento se sei in quelle due al massimo tre casisitiche bimbominkiose che piacciono colà dove si vuol quel che si puote e sbattimenti assurdi se vuoi distaccarti un poco.

Considera che stiamo parlando di una distribuzione che sui server scoraggia l'uso di configurazioni statiche e dhcpd residente in favore dell'assegnazione dinamica e l'ovvio acquisto e configurazione di router dedicati. Per non dire delle infinite castronerie e distrazioni che costingono a continui update (tanto per esser costretti a pagare).

attivando la modalità paranoide mi viene da pensare che siano segretamente spalleggiati da M$ per impedire che linux sia una alternativa credibile.

¹ cit. di Thorwalds

@fturco: OK chiaro.

----------

## pierino_89

Bisognerà vedere come si evolve nel tempo. L'idea di base continuo a pensare che non sia brutta, perché finalmente si definisce chi deve occuparsi di certe cose e come (es. sistema di logging), in più si standardizzano gli initscript dei servizi, che non se ne poteva più di averne almeno uno diverso per distribuzione con tutti i bug annessi.

Sicuramente c'è troppa carne al fuoco, ad esempio non ho capito perché accorpare cron (su dbus/udev non mi esprimo perché non ne so molto), ma confido che quei nazisti di Debian, visto che hanno scelto di adottarlo come default, pensino anche a dargli una ripassata.

----------

## lollix01

Non sò gli Script di OpenRC ma tra gli tutti i gestori di avvii che ho utilizzato systemd ha degli initscript che hanno bisogno di uno sciamano per capire la prima riga! È monolita (quindi anti-Unix) e dialoga con FreeDesktop, che ha cambiato i nomi delle interfacce! Questo è un COMPLOTTO  per eliminare la riga di comando, e GNOME ne fa parte oppure ci prova per conto suo!!! Pensate agli utenti FreeBSD con RC che non possono usare GNOME perchè richiede Systemd e utilizzando per l'appunto FreeBSD come kernel non ci si può montare Systemd perchè gira solo su Linux! O a Slackware con il suo gestore di avvii perchè per le grane degli utenti GNOME dovrà passare a Systemd, ma Slackware perde uno dei suoi motivi d'esistenza, cioè il controllo e la filosofia Unix (quindi montarci GNOME o KDE CI VAI A SMONTARE UN SENSO!!!!)!!!!!!!

Ma Io dico:

Gente! Systemd sè magnato udev!!!!!! Tutte le distro (a parte pochissime) sono passate a SystemD perchè serve a GNOME!!! Bisogna mantenere questa bestia in vita?!?!?!?! Chiaramente No!!!

Comunque, com'è dillo? Consuma poco o molto? In cosa è scritto?

Quelli di Debian non son mica nazzisti!!!

Hello!                                                   :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

in linea di massima ci sono 

```
eix --only-names | grep "www-client"

www-client/chromium

www-client/ck4up

www-client/conkeror

www-client/dillo

www-client/dwb

www-client/elinks

www-client/epiphany

www-client/epiphany-extensions

www-client/fetch

www-client/firefox

www-client/firefox-bin

www-client/google-chrome

www-client/google-chrome-beta

www-client/google-chrome-unstable

www-client/httrack

www-client/jd

www-client/jumanji

www-client/links

www-client/luakit

www-client/lynx

www-client/midori

www-client/netrik

www-client/netsurf

www-client/opera

www-client/opera-next

www-client/phantomjs

www-client/pybugz

www-client/qtweb

www-client/qupzilla

www-client/rekonq

www-client/seamonkey

www-client/seamonkey-bin

www-client/surf

www-client/surfraw

www-client/uget

www-client/uzbl

www-client/vimprobable2

www-client/w3m

www-client/w3mir

www-client/w3mmee

www-client/weboob

www-client/xombrero

www-client/dooble

```

(a parte qualche "accessorio")

tutti da provare !!

----------

## djinnZ

In realtà il problema (mera scusa per imporre una porcata IMHO) alla base dell'incompatibilità negli script di avvio è determinato principalmente dalla mancata standardizzazione delle shell di sistema e dalla dabbenaggine con cui si predente di fare script init incuranti delle regole di base del minimalismo più che dalle differenze nei windows manager.

Il problema di init è che è veramente vecchio, per non dire antico, e nessuno si è degnato di metterci mano. Se fosse stato aggiornato e seguito non ci sarebbe spazio per porcate come systemd. In questo la responsabilità di debian c'è visto che per loro tradizione sono oscurantisti. Guai a parlare di toccare init.

Probabilmente se RH avesse scelto di sostenere kde (ma è troppo poco consono all'immagine presuntuosa e retrò che gli amministratori di sistema medi vogliono dare di se stessi e del loro lavoro) adesso kde sarebbe un problema pari o maggiore di gnome. O se dovesse scegliere di passare ad xfce, xfce diventerebbe il nuovo problema.

Il problema è che questa gente vuole imbrigliare l'utenza.

Non potendo permettersi, per causa della licenza, le sparate di MS o di apple e quindi prova a bloccare lo sviluppo prendendo gli utenti che vogliono provare a cambiare qualcosa per stanchezza. rendendo estenuanti le personalizzazioni vengono di fatto impedite.

La massificazione è necessaria per contenere i costi del personale (basta un coglioncino qualunque a fare assistenza se non ci sono possibili differenze, ed ovviamente si accontanta di poco, perchè è facilmente rimpiazzabile) secondo una logica di plusvalore presa direttamente dall'anti-marxismo liberista di fine '800.

Sono dinosauri ottusi.

@lollix01: L'unica cosa che si può fare è spiegare perchè gnome/freedesktop/systemd sono il male e far capire perchè vanno boicottati. Le offese fanno il, loro gioco spostando la discussione nei toni della guerra di religione.

per inciso: prima gnome semplicemente non mi piaceva, poi lo ho accantonato perché oggettivamente mi complica la vita, adesso è sullo stesso piano di M$ con l'unica differenza che non mi è imposto da un governo ladro ed imbecille.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

